# Where to find this specialized kit?



## ISE9 (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like SL Pro but I can't find this design anywhere.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Baggy jersey and white shorts?

Probably best you can't find it.


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got that kit. It's last years Sl Pro. Personally, I find the fit/cut is very good being race fit slim. The construction/materials is top notch but I find that the full length zipper on the jersey really brings the score down a lot. The zipper used is the worst I've ever seen. It barely works & is always a struggle to zip up or down. They could learn a thing or two from Capo or Garneau about zippers. Good luck on finding it if you're determined.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Baggy jersey and white shorts?
> 
> Probably best you can't find it.


Certain areas of things should never be white or brightly colored...and that is for good reason.


----------

